# Android Tapatalk 4 on sale for 64p - one week only



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm a big fan of this app, and for one week the latest version is available for just 64p, which I reckon is well worth a punt.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 14, 2013)

I got the notification, as a beta tester, and downloaded version 4. I like it, but I'm having to sign in every time I open the app.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

Actually, I take it back. The beta app is excellent, but this full release is shite. I can't log in for starters.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2013)

Have they fixed the conversation problem?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 14, 2013)

Still no ignore function.


----------



## magneze (Aug 14, 2013)

The review comments are awful on Google Play.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

It's a bit flaky. For example the notifications don't refresh.


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 16, 2013)

I still have the beta app - so will continue using that until i no longer can.


----------

